# Belkin F5D6020v2 wireless PCMCIA with 2.6.0-test3

## jkalderash

Hi all - I'm trying to get my wireless card (Belkin F5D6020 ver. 2) working on my Inspiron 8200 with kernel 2.6.0-test3.  I think the wireless router is a LinkSys BEFW11S4 - it's definitely a LinkSys.  I am really close, except that it doesn't work... details to follow.  Here's what I've got so far (many thanks to tdb for the helpful posts here and here):

All right, so I managed to get pcmcia-cs to emerge after tweaking with the files a bit.  I did use sa's suggestion on scsi, but I'm not sure if it did anything in particular.  For some reason the configuration was getting modutils mixed up with module-init-tools, so I just commented out the "fail" line in the Configure script.  There's probably an easier way to do it, but hey, it worked.

In my kernel I enabled PCMCIA support (yenta-compatible seemed to work) and wireless support wth ATMEL drivers.  In the file /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/atmel_cs.c I added the line:

```

{ 0x01bf, 0x3302, NULL, "atmel_at76c502e.bin", "Belkin F5D6020v2 WLAN"},

```

This went after the existing descriptions of known cards.  Before I added this line, the driver seemed to think it was an F5D6060u, so I mostly just copied the line which mentioned that version.  The two numbers I got from `cardctl ident`; the firmware file is the result of much experimentation with the different drivers; the name of the card is from tdb's posts.

In /etc/pcmcia/config I added the following lines:

```

device "atmel_cs"

  class "network" module "atmel_cs"

...

Card "Belkin F5D6020v2 WLAN"

  version "Belkin", "11Mbps-Wireless-Notebook-Network-Adaptor"

  bind "atmel_cs"

```

This arrangement seemed to recognize the card but I'd forgotten to install the firmware; I got it from http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/atmel/atmel_firmware.tar.gz, untarred it to /tmp, and did a `make install-loader`, which sets up a command to manually load the firmware.  I tried several firmware types but atmel_at76c502e was the only one that gave me any reaction at all.  I did:

```

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

#this complains about no firmware, I'm planning on adding a line to the

#pcmcia script once I get the card working

/usr/sbin/atmel_fwl eth1 /usr/share/firmware/atmel_at76c50x/atmel_at76c502e.bin

ifconfig eth1 up

dhcpcd eth1

```

This caused the card to blink, which apparently indicates that it's not connected to a network; that was the only positive (?) sign I got.  The dhcpcd failed saying it had timed out in attempting to contact a DHCP server, but I know my DHCP server is up and running, I'm using it to write this message!  I've reached the end of my very limited knowledge about wireless cards.  Has anyone else managed to get this card (or the atmel drivers!) working under 2.6.0?  Thanks for any help.

-Laura

----------

## bennerstul

I'm trying again for the tenth time after having given up many times... I am keeping notes on everything, so I will compile a guide if I ever get it to work. It has already taken most of my free time for almost a month now  :Smile:  I am a stubborn bastid.

----------

## reaz82

I have the same problem as Laura.. 

It times out on the dhcpcd stage.. I use a university wireless 

account so I know that the dhcp server is always up.. 

I am able to detect the card and load drivers for it.. but I am 

unable to connect to the net...

Thank you

----------

## reaz82

several months later and several kernel updates later i am still unable to connect to our dhcp server.. the card blinks and times out.. help!!

----------

## Wolfpack98

 *reaz82 wrote:*   

> several months later and several kernel updates later i am still unable to connect to our dhcp server.. the card blinks and times out.. help!!

 

As late as this is, this might be of help.

I have a F5D6020 ver. 2 at home, and was able to get it working in Gentoo using the instructions from here:

 House of Craig 

----------

## dtor

I am using a slightly different card, SMC 2632Wv2, but it's also built on ATMEL chipset. The stock atmel_cs should work just fine as long as you are using recent 2.6 kernel. Earlier kernels (like 2.6.0) had an issue where hotplug scripts loading firmware run before kernel created sysfs objects necessary for loading the firmware, but it has been fixed. And I see that Belkin's ID ("Belkin F5D6020-V2") has been added to the list known cards in atmel_cs.  

Also I think there was a new set of firmware modules and hotplug scripts  posted on the Kelly's site.

Just give 2.6.4 a shot.

----------

## reaz82

great.. looks like things might change for the better.. almost threw out my belkin..

will give the new firmware scripts a try and update on what i see...

thanx for the info..

do you have any sites which may have documented the install process? 

or is the install process the same?

----------

## reaz82

 *Wolfpack98 wrote:*   

>  *reaz82 wrote:*   several months later and several kernel updates later i am still unable to connect to our dhcp server.. the card blinks and times out.. help!! 
> 
> As late as this is, this might be of help.
> 
> I have a F5D6020 ver. 2 at home, and was able to get it working in Gentoo using the instructions from here:
> ...

 

Did you get it working on 2.6 or 2.4.. since the site does not address the different kernels.

I managed to get the card working on 2.4 but not on 2.6.

Thank you

----------

## Wolfpack98

 *reaz82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you get it working on 2.6 or 2.4.. since the site does not address the different kernels.
> 
> I managed to get the card working on 2.4 but not on 2.6.
> ...

 

I've only gotten it working on a 2.4 kernel.  Never tried it on 2.6 as my workplace has *NOT* rolled out 2.6 on our production desktops/laptops/servers yet (probably won't until 2.6 has been out a year or thereabouts)

----------

## reaz82

oh .. ok.. i got 2.4 working about a year back.. i want to make it work with a 2.6.. this happens to be the only thing i have not gotten to work on the 2.6 kernel so i really want this to work!

----------

